# Nicknames!



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Just a little bit of fun - what is everyones nicknames for their Vs?

Olive has several - her main ones are:

- Bubba
- Bubbaganush - not sure why
- Princess moomin wizzle nickers (given to her when she weed on my bed!!)

I'm a mad V mother!! :


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Similar thread a while ago on this:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,2699.0.html

Mine are:

Rubes
Rubylu
Rubyroo
Sis
Stinks
Stinky Pete
Stinky Butt
Pretty girl
Sweet Girl
Baby Girl

Edit: just thought of more that our doggie daycare calls Ruby:

Sweet Pea
Princess Ruby of the slide (There is a kids slide for the dogs to play on and guess who always has to be on top looking down upon her kingdom)
Queen Ruby
Wigglebutts


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Liesel's are...

Little Liesel
Little Lee
Sweet Girl (same as Ruby!)
Liesel Peezul (or just Peezul)
Little Lobster (she's red and her name begins with L)
Trouble
Mischief


----------



## vizslababy (Jan 21, 2013)

Shiloh is only 11 weeks and she already has an extensive list of nicknames, courtesy of her human siblings. Top of the list are shy-shy, stinker, shy baby, mean girl (she bites), ms pee a lot, snacker, chunker, squirt.
I am sure that list will grow as we see more and more of her adorable (and trying) personality in the next few weeks ;D


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Haeden has morphed into:
- Haedy or Haedy Haed
- Cray Cray
- Crazers (<-- nickname from our vet that we've become keen on)
- Pretty Boy
- Wiggle Butt


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We call Miles "Boogie" or "Mongoose" and in our neighborhood he is affectionately referred to as "Baby Miles" for his velcro personality and sensitive nature. Even at 13 months he's still the baby of the street and will probably be called this for years. He cracks my neighbors up when he pulls himself into their laps and slicks between their legs, such need for attention!


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

A few: 

Ziva: Ziva the Diva, The Princess, Tootsie Roll Pop, Miss Thang, Pretty Little Girl with the Pretty Little Curls on her Butt Cheeks !

Izzy: Busy Izzy, Izzy Pizzy, The Viper, Izidora (which is part of her registered name, but she gets that when she's being bad) and of course one that we've all probably used at one time or another s#*thead!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll play! KB, we also use Cray Cray, hehe
- Mr. Puppies 
- Buddies (heavy emphasis on bu)
- KauzyFace
- Dude (only used when hunting)
- Cray Cray (we're not the only ones with a cray cray pup)
- Little Red Dog


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it's funny that both of my dogs have different nicknames, but they totally know which nickname is theirs. 

Cash:
- Cashew
- Smoochy
- Smooch
- Smooter

Penny:
- Penz
- Munchkin
- Smunchy
- Smunch


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

given to PIKE by our hunting buddies (intact) Stud Muffin - Hump Monkey (color) pumkin pie - red rocket (potty) Turdinator - PIKE's PEE-K - A Tail of Two Shities (in the field) PIKEs Birdie - PIKEs Hot - I think they are our buddies LOL!!!!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little darling Darcy also get's

Angel.

Sweetpea.

Baby.

#@£&.
amongst other loving words..


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

I love these! I only have a few, can't wait to collect more!!

I call him Buddy
I call him My Boy
The Boy
The Baby 
Cuddle Bug

and when I take both Bella (the dobe) and My Boy for a walk I say "I'm taking The Bigs for a stroll" because when THEY hear "take them for a walk" they get too crazy! Lol Fun stuff!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Oh and "kid"... And my friends call him "handsome"


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh, Jasper has so many nicknames he might not know his actual name anymore!

Crazy
Dingleberry (er...in reference to being silly/stupid, not the other meaning regarding fecal matter...)
Handsome boy
Pretty boy (he has a pretty healthy ego by now)
Baby
Some friends call him "Jaspy" though I don't use it personally
Stupid
Sh*thead 
Wiggles
Needy


----------



## Must dash (Nov 15, 2012)

Sadie's favourite at the moment is Sadielicious. 
AKA as Sadiesades
Sadie..mac..a..daydie. 
The real slim Sadie 
The ginger ninja.

My son calls her Little Sadia or Little Doglie.

I can't figure out why her recall isn't so good. Identity crisis maybe ;D


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

We always have lots of names for our dogs (the children have always had lots of nicknames too, it's just something we do, and they're 17 and 19)!

Any way, Ester gets called:

Rasta
Baby Rasta
Baby girl
Dobby
Baby Dobby
Dibby Dobby
Ness
Nessie
Nestle
Sammy
Peter (husbands idea)!
Lady Doblington
M'lady

Bless her. Think she'll need therapy!

The list is endless. Theres no hope. We're all nutters!!!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

With all the new pups around it's time to revive this old thread! Scout's primary nickname is Muppet, given to her by my friend's roommate the day I picked her up. Everyone else says she looks like an old man, but I prefer muppet.

See the resemblance?


----------



## Watson (Sep 17, 2012)

Cool thread to dig up! Scout is a looker!!!

We're big on nicknames too!
Some that we have for Watson:

Wats
Watinder or Tinder (?!my husband is Indian)
Watsy
Potty Watty
Bubs
Chubalubs
Sadface
Old man
Cookie monster
And lastly, Cujo - thankfully he's outgrown this one!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Dharma: Dreamvizslas Southern Comfort AKA:
The Dharmanator
BRAT!
Miss Vizsla
Wild Child
Pupus
Puppersly
Liitle Girl
Beautiful


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Oh and can't forget:
The Personal Alarm Clock!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh, the nicknames! Tai's top ones are:

Little Man
Hoover (after the vacuum cleaner)
Wooba
Wooba face
Puppy (that's from my mom)

Here's a picture of Wooba Face. Gotta love the relaxes lips. ;D


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Kitty litter scooper informant! Yuk!


----------



## emilycn (Jul 30, 2013)

Amen on the "personal alarm clock" MCD. Pre-puppydom, I thought 9:30am was early. 

I've only had Lua for 3 days, but she does have a few nicknames that mostly describe her temperament or appearance: 
-Lovey Lua
-Snaggle-face (when she's got an Elvis lip)
-super puppy (legs splayed out behind her)
-Batdog (when she's got flopped upwards ears laying on her back)
-lady princess paws (when she crosses her front legs)

She comes from a few generations of dogs with ET in their names, so I registered her as ET Phone Home. Her call name, Lua, is portuguese for "moon", so I thought it fit well.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Ha!

Morris AKA...
Morris dog
M-dog
Boy
Mozzie (as in I'm covered in mozzie bites)
Poo bag
Stinker
Stink-bum
Gorgeous
Handsome
Young man (when he's naughty)
Furry baby

My mother in law calls him her furry grandchild 

ps. first trip to the beach - amazing! Took over his 'cousin's hole and started digging to australia! Also, totally won over the grandmother-in-law.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June
Looney Juney
Juney pie

Lucy
Lucy Lou
Lou Who

Cash
Bubba


----------



## cwood8656 (Jan 7, 2013)

We have several around here.

Linden's Tracer Bullet, aka:

Trace
TB
Senior Bullet
The Biterator
Mr Peebody
Da baby
T
YOU BAD BOY ! (reserved for eating the flowers in our garden)
The Bullet
The Red Menace


----------



## Rufus Tiberius (Dec 18, 2012)

I call him Tiberius....

Others call him:

Ty
RT
Rufus
Circus Clown
Oliver
Da*&$!tt...my personal favorite


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

emilycn said:


> She comes from a few generations of dogs with ET in their names, so I registered her as ET Phone Home. Her call name, Lua, is portuguese for "moon", so I thought it fit well.


HAHAHA! That's fantastic.


----------



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

We've got some more names for H since the last thread (not all politically correct!) his real name is Hercules by the way! 

Hbomb.. Because like an atom bomb he left a trail of destruction as a pup... Now because his farts are so unbelievably toxic.
H
H-tard
The Tard
Tardation
Creature face
Herculean super jowl face
Jowly boy
Hydrocarbon
Indignant hydrocarbon. 

Haven't admitted these silly names to anyone else as they may think we are nuts. We also have a couple of songs we sing about the dog.


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Hahaha, we also have a song for Alma, and our cleaning lady likes to sing itas well 
Alma's nicknames:
Palma (the palm tree, in serbian it sounds better )
Baby girl
Sunshine
Almica (a 'little Alma )


----------



## Naughtona (Dec 12, 2012)

What a fun thread!

We call Penny:
Pen
Baby Girl
Snugglebutt
Bunny (we got her Easter Weekend)
The Little Creature (usually to say "The Little Creature roars to life" after a nap)
our little Pocket Vizsla (because she is so small!)


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Two... One for when he is good and one for when he is bad. 
This way he doesn't get confused and I don't reward the wrong state of mind. 

Sammy and NO

I can call him baby boy but he won't answer - no recall unless I call him Sammy. NO is his signal he did wrong but has no recall..
Although, YES is a form of signaling something correct, the word YES has no recall power, also.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

I say Fresh Slamming Salmon they perk up some fun 

I say Kings 

Rudy gets Woody ;D and Willow seeks a pillow 

Earned foods matter more


----------



## Laika (Mar 3, 2013)

;D

Laika Liu
Red Rocket 
Red Dog (given by some of our friends)
LT i.e. Little Turd -- for those days she likes to push the boundaries 

And, lastly Princess Laika!


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Glad to see we are not the only dorks with silly nicknames (and songs, all dogs need a song or two). Ellie's most popular nicknames:

Little Red Piggy
Piglet
Piggy Doodles
Punkin/Punk/Punky/Punky Doodle
Snuggy Bug
Sweet Pea
Sweets
Baby Girl


----------



## WireyV (Dec 15, 2012)

Great Thread.

Rigby gets:

Riggers
Rigs
Rig-Dog
Silly Girl
Brat Dog
Baby Girl
Small Dog (in house joke..)


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

nothing to imaginative for Ruby, she gets,
Rubes,
Ruby Roo,
Roo Roo.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

My little darling Darcy gets
Darc
Arse
Darling
Princess
and a few unmentionables.... :-X :-* ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I mostly call him by his real name -- Willie -- but he also hears:

Will
Willie Boy
Willster
Willy Nilly
Prince William
Buddy

and he also hears this a lot: "You're the bestest boy in the whole, wide world!" He likes to hear that phrase, because it usually means a belly rub is on the way. LOL! ;D


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Too funny!
For Riley:
King Riley
Demon
Master of the Universe
The Boss

For Chuck:
Chucka Chucka Choo Choo
Baby Boy
Loverboy


----------

